# info regarding job in saudi arabia



## tanzeel712 (Jan 28, 2012)

hi there 
i am an acca student and passed 9 papers all together so far and i am also mba finance degree holder . all of my degrees and papers passed from birmingham, england. Now i am looking for a job in saudi arabia? could some 1 tell what are the job prospects and how to find one in saudi arabia according to my education & qualification . also i have full british driving license. is it valid in saudi arabia or not?
i am basically from pakistan
any information given would b highly appreciated.
thanks guys


----------

